# Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph ? mission impossible (AWW 11)



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

*Specifications 
*
*Name*: Buran V.M. Regulator Chronograph
*Model Reference*: 31681/7248741 (gold plated model)
*Movement*: Poljot 31681, hand wind chronograph, 25 jewels, 21600 bph, shock protection, number
*Time display*: 24 hours, minutes, seconds, stop watch with summing up actions
*Date*: no date
*Case*: all stainless steel with screw on back, transparent caseback, some models gold plated
*Size*: 38 mm diameter without crown, 43 mm with crown
*Height*: 13 mm
*Face*: black, white (not lumed) numbers and markers, one silver 24h subdial, black chronograph subdials for minutes and seconds, outer tachymeter circle
*Text on dial*: Buran V.M., 25 jewels
*Text on back*: stainless steel water resistant 3 ATM N 242/999
*Hands and markers*: four gold and one black (hours) hand,
*Water-resistance*: 3 ATM
*Crown*: main crown at 3, chronograph push buttons at 2 and 4
*Crystal*: flat sapphire crystal
*Lug*: 20 mm
*Bracelet*: black or burgundy leather strap with Poljot signed buckle

*Foreword
*
24h chronographs are rare. And there are not many of them you can get for less than USD 1000, if you are lucky. In AWW8 was one example - Hamilton Chronograph. One pm to me:



djspite said:


> &#8230; There's apparently a buran regulator chrono which might go for around 500-700 but I haven't been able to find any actually for sale.


That was a good guess - I paid last year USD 660, which was my best offer accepted.










*Comments 
*
I know, of course, compliment from Russian 24 hours » Buran



russianwatch.info said:


> This Buran Chronograph is the Rolls-Royce of 24 hour watches and it has plenty of unique features. It is the only Russian 24 hour chronograph, it is the only Russian 24 watch with a transparent "display" back, it is the only Russian 24 hour watch with 25 ruby jewels and a Poljot 31681 mechanism which is a complication of the famous 3133 Poljot mechanism, a Russian variation of the Swiss Valjoux 7734.


This watch is my first Buran and of course I would like to know what is „V.M."? WUS is fantastic source:



emoscambio said:


> VM stands for *VolMax*/*ВолМакс* the company founders *Vol*odko Valentin Ivanovich / *Вол*одько Валентин Иванович + Makeev Alexei Sergeevich / *Мак*еев Алексей Сергеевич.


In contrary, in wikipedia's Buran article the company founders are not mentioned at all!

BTW. Valuable site russian24hours.info has interview with Valentin Volodko, containing some words about this current Buran model too.

This watch has Poljot 31681 inside, what is actually the well-known 3133 chronograph movement with additional 24h subdial. In this model they just removed the main hour hand and _presto_ - you got 24h regulator chronograph.

What is good here?

First, of course, that this watch is appraised by many collectors and if you don't like it you can resell it easily. Second, I believe in Poljot movements.

The transparent caseback and look at the Poljot movement are great. Usually the display caseback is with automatic movements and what you see mostly is this dangling weight with company logo. Here are on display spinning gears, moving levers - a real complicated working movement.

Also, the assembly and components quality are good.










What I don't like here?

The dial. There is a lot of stuff on it, but it looks so random. I just don't like this style. The 24h watch is itself a legibility challenge. The regulator is also a legibility challenge. The 24h regulator, who is additionally a chronograph, is maybe even impossible to make legible. Narrow gold hands only deepen the legibility gaps. Maybe the hands are the weakest point here. They are too narrow and in wrong color, which makes them barely visible. I have to say that on pictures this watch is looking better as in reality.










It was a bold move from Buran to try a 24h regulator chronograph. Unfortunately, I can't say it was successful.

*Summary
*
You think I'm and idiot and I feel like an idiot. Last week I had here plastic cheap Bosch quartz. Today is here Buran, twenty times more expensive and with very good reviews. And I'm writing that like Bosch and dislike Buran&#8230;

When I'm wearing a watch two things are important for me. First, when I look at it I have to know immediately, what time it is. Sounds elementary, but this rule is often violated even with expensive watches. Second, when I look at my watch, I have to like the picture I see. Buran failed here twice.

As a collector's item this watch with "a plenty of unique features" is of course acceptable.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

I still want one


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

I picked one of these up off of ebay and it arrived today (I also noticed the seller re-listed.. apparently he has a few (or at least one more).

Couple of differences though:
1. The hands are white instead of gold
2. The movement is a 31682 .. apparently the same as the 31681 but is supposed to have a day/night disk instead of a 24 hour hand? .. I definitely have an hour hand though 
3. He's selling them fairly cheap (I paid $340 + $16 shipping). No box, but with a poljot instruction/warranty booklet .. that has the serial number from the watch and a purchase date in it (march of this year.. I bought in june).

It's pretty dark in my home office right now (software developer..I don't need light) or I'd post a picture. I'll get one in the morning though.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

Quick pics from my phone at the office:

( Link to album: https://picasaweb.google.com/112691...gulatorChronograph?authuser=0&feat=directlink )


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bura...ograph-31682-movement-881628.html#post6482568


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

Another thread on Buran 24H Regulator.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*



Afka said:


> Another thread on Buran 24H Regulator.


Yes, I got one of these right after Christmas. I agree with your assessment that the dial is a tad busy, and the skinny hands are hard to read. And I would have preferred the plain steel case yours have, mine is the two tone gold one.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

Mmm i quite like these, think i'll keep an eye out 

Chris


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Buran 24h Regulator Chronograph - mission impossible (AWW 11)*

I've got the version with white hands - I think they are more readable than gold hands - and all-stainless case. I like it, very unique watch!


----------

